# Companion Quirks Contest



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

:mrgreen: *Please read this entire post before entering this contest. *:mrgreen:

This is not an official BettaFish.com contest. The forum staff are not involved in any way. Feel free to ask questions in the thread. I will answer them ASAP.
I got permission for this contest by Perseusmom.

Do you have a fish, snail, frog or any other aquatic or semi-aquatic companion that has a quirk that you want to show off? What is it that you find endearing, fun or different about your pet? If it's a couple that ineract, that's fine, too, just as long as it is one quirk! :-D

Contest Dates:
Entries will be accepted from Monday, _March, 17th_ through Friday, _April 4th_. 
If it comes down to minutes, we will use the site's time (scroll to the bottom of the page to see time). Any post the site says is on April 5th or later will not be considered. Winners will be announced as soon as I get all votes tallied. We should have a winner no later than Wednesday, April 16th. 

How to enter:
Post ONE video or up to THREE pictures (that you took) of your companion along with a short description/story about it. Please make sure the videos & images remain available until after the winners are announced.
*NOTE –* _By entering, you agree to be a judge & be able to receive & respond to any messages from me about this contest. Non-response (within 3 days of being messaged) will result in disqualification._

Judging:
Within the week after April 4th, contestants will be messaged, requesting a review of all entries and a vote. Please vote based on what you find endearing in the other entries. You will NOT be able to vote for yourself in this contest. All votes will come to me & be tallied on a spreadsheet which I will post a picture of. It will not show who voted for who. If there is a tie, I will cast a vote to break it. If you want to vote, you must enter the contest. 

Winners/Prizes: 
There will be 2 places. Winners will need to provide information to me via note only, such as email address or shipment receiving address for prizes.
-	1st Place: $50 by way of winner's choice 
-	2nd Place: $25 by way of winner's choice
_(Winners will be able to choose between a PETSMART gift card [requires USPS receiving address], PETCO gift card [requires email address], DOCTORS FOSTER & SMITH gift certificate [requires email address] or PayPal gift [requires paypal email address].)_

I can't wait to see what you post! Good luck! 

:thankyou:


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Can it be a group of fish or just one individual?


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Artemis said:


> Can it be a group of fish or just one individual?


It can be more than one just as long as you're showing just one quirk. Judgement will be on the most endearing actions of these companions rather than the looks of the fish itself (or themselves..lol).


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

This looks like a very cute contest! I'll have to see if I can get a video of Falkor doing his "give me food human" dance


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

OK, I happen to have a video of my betta's quirk 

Remy is a pretty laid back guy. He likes to chill out and rest his fins on his plants, so he is conveniently close to the surface, where he can leisurely make a somewhat unimpressive bubble nest.

He's proud of that nest though, and wants to make sure I can see his skillz!

So, when his snail has the audacity to somewhat obstruct the view, he gets a tad bit miffed.

The snail is only in trouble if he's on the front. He gets ignored as long as he stays away from the front. But oh boy, if he gets there, it's time to try and wipe him off with a tail!

Of course, the snail is oblivious to it all and keeps on truckin', omnom nom nom!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxCKkEN1Wmo


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Betta Nut said:


> OK, I happen to have a video of my betta's quirk
> 
> Remy is a pretty laid back guy. He likes to chill out and rest his fins on his plants, so he is conveniently close to the surface, where he can leisurely make a somewhat unimpressive bubble nest.
> 
> ...


This was fantastic! He's quite pretty, too. Thank you for entering. :-D


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Here is the family betta Finley playing chase. He loves the laser pointer and likes to play "Flare and Chase" He gets a reward of 1-2 pellets afterward so he doesn't get frustrated for his hard work XD It's not the best quality but it's what I can get. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVJsW52niHs

*I was going to show the guppy babies chasing the laser (it's adorable) but it's only one fish at a time.


----------



## Dakieda (Mar 3, 2014)

Not sure if its a quirk or not, but Arturo learned to go through a hoop. Now keep in mind that there is nothing on my finger, he is simply following it! He gets pellets when he completes it successfully. He did it the first time, within the span of a minute.

http://youtu.be/ESLFPcaJqQQ

And my newest girl, Melusine, does this very cute thing when she is gulping air from the surface! Instead of just putting her head up, she also lifts her tailfin. I love the way she does it and I think its so cute and interesting!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEN4fy7QvgI


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

Betta Nut said:


> OK, I happen to have a video of my betta's quirk
> 
> Remy is a pretty laid back guy. He likes to chill out and rest his fins on his plants, so he is conveniently close to the surface, where he can leisurely make a somewhat unimpressive bubble nest.
> 
> ...


 OMG that's 2 funny!! Remy is determined 2 get ALL the attention... No spotlight 4 snaily!! Luv it!! Thx 4 sharing this vid.... Totally made my day


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Dakieda said:


> Not sure if its a quirk or not, but Arturo learned to go through a hoop. Now keep in mind that there is nothing on my finger, he is simply following it! He gets pellets when he completes it successfully. He did it the first time, within the span of a minute.
> 
> http://youtu.be/ESLFPcaJqQQ
> 
> ...


These are great! Heh..which one would you like to use as your entry?


----------



## Dakieda (Mar 3, 2014)

Oops! I thought we could enter one male and one female xD Im sorry. I'll use Melusine as my entry.


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Dakieda said:


> Oops! I thought we could enter one male and one female xD Im sorry. I'll use Melusine as my entry.


^_^ It's fine! Thank you! She's such a cutie.


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Artemis said:


> Here is the family betta Finley playing chase. He loves the laser pointer and likes to play "Flare and Chase" He gets a reward of 1-2 pellets afterward so he doesn't get frustrated for his hard work XD It's not the best quality but it's what I can get.
> 
> *I was going to show the guppy babies chasing the laser (it's adorable) but it's only one fish at a time.


Hah..I never knew a fish might chase a laser..I wouldn't even think they'd notice one, tbh. This is neat!


----------



## DashingArabian14 (Mar 6, 2014)

I wish Pluto would cooperate. He normally loves playing with bubbles. I have no could pics or vids lol he hates my phone lol


----------



## DashingArabian14 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good pics


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

I discovered while using a flashlight that cycles through light, laser, both, and off. I had been looking at my guppy fry and when I went to turn it off a couple started chasing the red dot. I tried it on the betta and they are much more aggressive with chasing the dot.


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

My betta, Falkor, has been a fun and interesting character ever since day one in his tank with Blaziken. He is the spunkiest and the bravest. Whenever I put my hands in Blaziken's side, he swims lazily around and pays me no mind... But god forbid I put my unwelcome human skin in Falkor's side! 

Falkor will not hesitate to show me who's boss in his mind-- and the nip in this video proves it :tongue:
http://youtu.be/UbVRIwSOraI

Love his proud little swim once my finger is gone


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

It's no fancy video like everyone else, but this is Iggy and clearly he is not happy that I am looking at him and his friend, Snowflake. I go up to him, he flares. I back away, he stops. Up -- flare. Away -- normal. I do this for like ten minutes before he realizes that I wont do anything to his precious Snowflake!!


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

hahaha.. that is so adorable.. Iggy's like a protective daddy, and boy he looks mad!


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

Lol!! Yeah I know it!! He is my grumpy old man and he does not like company sometimes hahaha!!!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Oh this looks like fun! 8D and everyone has such cool videos and photos! 

Here is my video of Sardine below. He always acts all tough when my finger comes to the glass. And he struts his fins at my finger. I wonder what he is thinking? Maybe looking all buff to keep my finger away from his home? Or showing off to get some food and or treats. Sardine's silly one gill flairs out while it takes a while for the right one to open up. Every time I go to his tank, Sardine always comes out of his hiding place wanting food and to flair at my finger. The rest of my three bettas all come out of hiding but Sardine is the only one that flairs for attention. =P

https://plus.google.com/104680098748332919067/posts/3LZFyQ8BLnR


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

I have a juvenile ornate bichir that has befriended the oddest choice if fish given his size and aggression. His BFF is a clown pleco that's full grown at about 1.5inches and the bichir is 10inches and less then half grown. They've been friends for so long I don't worry . My bichir eats any bottom feeder he can .. Even young fat 3-4" clown loaches yet not his buddy ! 
His latest cuteness aside from always hanging out together is now the bichir has perfected the art of shoving his face against the glass as best he can like a pleco . 
Here are pics of the crazy odd couple 






















Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

That's adorable. Maybe the plecos armor helps him out? But the glass thing is just weird. Without that I would be all "That fish just hasn't eaten him yet, no friendship" but he looks like he's mimicking a pleco for sure


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

lol that is too funny and adorable!!! that reminds me of Iggy -- only he doesn't mimic Snowflake lol!!


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

ricepattyfish5 said:


> It's no fancy video like everyone else, but this is Iggy and clearly he is not happy that I am looking at him and his friend, Snowflake. I go up to him, he flares. I back away, he stops. Up -- flare. Away -- normal. I do this for like ten minutes before he realizes that I wont do anything to his precious Snowflake!!


He's just mad cause there is a bear in his house..lol. J/k..this is so cute, though! He actually looks angry. Such a pretty boy!


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

Haha!!!! Thank you!! Yeah he always has his angry eyes on and he always acts up haha!! He likes his territory and all that inhabits it and doesn't like any intruders unless they bring him a pellet offering. Lol!!


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Artemis said:


> That's adorable. Maybe the plecos armor helps him out? But the glass thing is just weird. Without that I would be all "That fish just hasn't eaten him yet, no friendship" but he looks like he's mimicking a pleco for sure



I used to wonder if it was a case of the bichir not eating him yet.. But I've given that therapy up by now. My bichir is 2 times as big as the day they first met a long time ago. They used to sleep together in the same decoration in a 75g so out of curiosity I removed it and sure enough they both moved to the same plant in the back of the tank and always follow eachother around. When they sit together like that they'll both scoot closer to eachother . I have soooo many other pics of this but was following the 3 pic rule ;-)
I'm very curious if this odd relationship will continue once I transfer them to their 225g


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

I have a few shrimp in Vex's tank & a large red ramshorn snail. That snail gets around pretty quick & the shrimp like to take rides on his shell..lol. I've been trying to get pics forever, but the shrimp always swim away.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

This happened very recently, but I have noticed it with my betta ever since I added Nerite Snails to the tank. Dragoon, my dark copper DSPK has a fascination with other species. For instance, when I first put his Nerite Snail in the tank, he didn't attack the cup the snail was in (unlike his tank-mate, Merlin). He just stared at it. When it was released, he followed it around and got defensive of it after awhile.

Now, this was the most adorable thing I'd ever seen from either Dragoon, or my cat, Renji. They were both fascinated with each other, but Dragoon kept coming over to him and just resting on the side the cat was on. It was adorable! So here are the pictures:


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I thought id try entering 
My male betta who ive had for a think 2-3 weeks always likes to shove himself onto the floating amazon sword in his tank, or somewhere on his silk plants, or on the top of the heater to rest/sleep. But he does it in a interesting way, he does little fishy "press ups". He keeps on fin closed and on his side, while the other is opened straight and pressed against what ever he is resting or sleeping on.
Sorry the photo isn't great, its dark and I woke him before I could take more


----------



## maystable (Oct 29, 2013)

Aww.... Gotta see if I can catch a picture or video of my fishies doing their wired little thing.....


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

One more week to post your entries. I am really enjoying seeing all of these cute, silly pets.  Thank you all for your entries so far.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I would love to enter! I have a bit of an odd pairing simply because it's two bettas!

I was beyond excited when I found my longfinned female, Orchid, at a Petco for only $1. I HAD to get her and put her into my sorority as my sort of crown jewel. Little did I know how quickly she'd make a friend! After QTing her for a couple of weeks, I put her into a breeder's box in the sorority, so that she and the other girls could see each other and get used to each other with a wall of plastic between them to discourage aggression. 

I left the room, came back, and was shocked to find my chocolate female, Hershey, INSIDE the breeder's box with Orchid! I scooped her back out into the main tank, but a little while later, I heard a splash in the tank and looked up to see she had jumped in again! I was worried there would be aggression in such a small space, so I once again scooped Hershey out, but she wasted no time jumping back in again about ten minutes later.

So I left them be and watched them closely. I was surprised to find there was not even a hint of aggression. In fact, I think Hershey felt safer and happier in the breeder's box with Orchid than she did in the main tank! I let them be for a while and then released them into the tank together. They palled around until Hershey's death a couple months ago.

http://s17.photobucket.com/user/Aseku/media/Fish/VID_20130725_211644_400_zps170c8de8.mp4.html


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

wow what a cute story! I am sorry about Hershey, she was a beautiful betta! <3


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Tree said:


> wow what a cute story! I am sorry about Hershey, she was a beautiful betta! <3


Aw, thank you! She was one of my favorites, I was pretty bummed when I found her floating. Not really sure what happened to her. Orchid seems a bit more reclusive since Hershey is gone, although that might be me getting a bit sentimental about my girls lol.

Is the video working for you? I just realized the album is set to "password protected", so I wanted to be sure others can see the video I posted.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Seki said:


> Aw, thank you! She was one of my favorites, I was pretty bummed when I found her floating. Not really sure what happened to her. Orchid seems a bit more reclusive since Hershey is gone, although that might be me getting a bit sentimental about my girls lol.
> 
> Is the video working for you? I just realized the album is set to "password protected", so I wanted to be sure others can see the video I posted.



Awww you're welcome. =) 

yup I was able to see it, but I have photobucket also, so you might wanna check with some other people first.


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Tree said:


> Awww you're welcome. =)
> 
> yup I was able to see it, but I have photobucket also, so you might wanna check with some other people first.


Yeaaa I don't have photobucket & I could see it.


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

Good luck to everyone!!! I can't wait to hear who won!!!


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

No more entries will be accepted past this point. Entrants will start receiving vote requests over the next couple of days! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

This will be exciting! 8D can't wait. =)


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

I am so excited!!! Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Vote request messages have all been sent out. 

Entrants: Please respond by the 10th as requested or your submission will be disqualified. Good luck to you all! 

I can't wait to see who wins! I will post the tallies as soon as I get replies from each entrant.


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Last two votes are needed by the end of today (9pm EST). Thanks to everyone who has voted already. In case your curious...there is a tie for 1st so far! Maybe the last two votes will break it!  Good luck!


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh man!!!! I am so excited to see the winners!! AND THERE IS A TIE!!! Oh goodness!!! Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm driving myself crazy wanting to change how I spelled 'you're' in my last post. Ugh. XD But yea..it's been exciting getting the votes in. I know it'd be a hard decision.


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

Araielle said:


> I'm driving myself crazy wanting to change how I spelled 'you're' in my last post. Ugh. XD But yea..it's been exciting getting the votes in. I know it'd be a hard decision.


LOL I feel your pain. I end up having an "last edited at__" message under half my posts, but sometimes I catch it too late and feel like an idiot 

Anyway, geesh, I can't wait to see the results! Thank you so much for having this contest, and offering such a great prize


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Whooo! so excited! 8D


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

Amazing prizes, amazing entrants, amazing contest, incredibly nerve racking wait to see the winners lol!!! Thank you for the contest and the prize!!!!


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

The contest is officially over! Not taking anymore votes. Unfortunately, those who didn't vote are disqualified. Thanks to those who participated & kept this contest active. I really loved seeing the quirks! Since I have my spreadsheet at work, I'll announce the winners tomorrow ... while I'm at work..lol. Orrrr should I wait until the 16th? Hmmmmmm? LOL juuust kidding.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

NooooooOOooooooOooooooOooo XD 

WHOOO! good luck everyone =D


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

Nnnooooo!!! No more waiting!!! We all need to know!!!! XD lol good luck everyone!!!!


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Haha! Okay, okay.  I'm glad you all are so excited. I'll be posting an image of the spreadsheet today. Since there is a tie, I still have to figure out who I'm going to vote for..gosh. It's hard to decide, so I'll -try- to post it around lunch time (1pmEST).


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh yayyayayayay!!!!!! Okay!!! Another tie??? Oh dear!!! Well I know I can't wait!!!


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Here it is! Congrats to ricepattyfish5 & Agent13!!!
Please message me to let me know which form of prize you would like! 










Thanks again to all of you who participated. I had a lot of fun with this contest. 
I may have to do another one sometime.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh yay .. I loved ricepattys pic! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Agent13 said:


> Oh yay .. I loved ricepattys pic!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I liked them all so much that I ended up using the random number generator to pick the extra vote. 

Congratulations on 2nd place, btw! I really loved how adorable your birchir & pleco are together! Don't forget to note me when you decide what you want as a prize.


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

OMG NO WAY!!!! Seriously??? OMG thank you so much!!!! There were so many amazing entries, I truly did not think I had a chance!!! Thank you thank you!!! 

And congratulations to Agent13 on second place!!! When I saw your pictures, I knew you were Iggy's closest competition because they were so similar!!  That is too cute though!!!

Thank you so much for holding this contest and such amazing prizes!!!


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

ricepattyfish5 said:


> OMG NO WAY!!!! Seriously??? OMG thank you so much!!!! There were so many amazing entries, I truly did not think I had a chance!!! Thank you thank you!!!
> 
> And congratulations to Agent13 on second place!!! When I saw your pictures, I knew you were Iggy's closest competition because they were so similar!!  That is too cute though!!!
> 
> Thank you so much for holding this contest and such amazing prizes!!!


Congrats! Message me when ya decide on your prize.  & You're welcome for hosting the contest. I really enjoyed it myself.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Congrates to the winners 

Araielle- I like how you did the chart


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Sabina88 said:


> Congrates to the winners
> 
> Araielle- I like how you did the chart


Aww  Thank you lol...I'm always making charts at work. I figured it'd be easier to keep track of everything that way.


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

Grats to ricepattyfish5 and Agent13! Well deserved


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you so much!!! He is making history in his old age lol!!!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

WHOOO congrats to the winners!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Congrats to the winners!


----------

